# Calling All East Coast Warbird Fans!



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

It ain't Chino. It ain't Duxford. But us Mid-Atlantic goobers have something just as nice! The WWII Weekend in Reading, Pennsylvania. June 4, 5 and 6 2010. Its the 20th Anniversary and lets celebrate!

Toughombre and myself are making plans to stay the weekend. B-17 Engineer will be there. How about some more? Dirkpitt? Timshatz? Aaron Brooks Walter? (its not that far! ) Charles, if ur feeling good! We gotta have the gang go again!

Heres the site:

WELCOME TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM'S WORLD WAR II WEEKEND

For those who have never gone, the show has numerous warbirds - bombers, fighters,training and transport. And not just USA. For special occasions they invite foreign a/c - I once watched a Hurricane and a P-40 fly with a Yak. Great stuff! But thats not all! The place is set up with numerous WWII re-enactors in camps made to look like the ETO or PTO - Allied, German and Japanese. This includes the vehicles used including tanks, halftrack, jeeps, etc. During the show, they usually have battles out on the field with all the equipment. And if thats not enough, there is a huge flea market of WWII memorbilia. I got lost just looking over the books, weapons, shirts, etc. Amazing! They also have book signings and special guests who appear, a Swing Dance and dinner - all kinds of stuff to transport ya back to 1943.

Now Steve and I were talking and we liked to see who all are going and maybe we can meet up one night for a dinner and chat fest. Get to know the faces behind the usernames.

Heres a link to the lodgings in the area:

Reading Hotels near Berkshire Country Club - Reading, Pennsylvania PA

There are more but those 2 listed are right near the airfield. There are also B&Bs in the area.

Now the last time a few of us went, I made a simple banner for the event. Charles, TO and I had a great time. But this time, if we get more members, I'm thinking of a snazzy banner we can take pics with. Especially wearing our Clave-made WWII shirts! Something like the pics below. 

So who all is goin?!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh right I have to get one of Clave's shirts! I can't wait


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot. They are restoring a P-61 to flying condition and will get pics - especially for Night-fighter Nut!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh yea I remember whne I REALLY young they had buckets all around for donations for a P-61 they found is it the same one ya think?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Heres some pics from the past - Charles, Toughombre and myself at the B-25 and a pic of the P-61 being restored.

Link to the last time we went -

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/reading-airshow-12045.html


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet! Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

This has some real potential.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm still trying to work that week-end in, Chris. Will let you know at the time gets closer.

That pic of the P-61 is confusing.... you're actually looking at the rear end of it. Notice
the taper of the trailing edge of the wing stubs.....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> This has some real potential.



Heheh come on up!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

I know Charles. I remember standing in the hangar trying to figure it out.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 10, 2010)

Its close enough to go to however I gotta go with best bang for the buck , lots of airshows this summer


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

Heck pb, why not go, just so that WW2AC has a "tour de force"?

It's not very often that we can have a large turnout of members in one spot...if I were out that way, I'd be there!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Very cool, I would love to attend this one day.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

Come on Neil, we'll save ya a seat!

I'm planning on Geneseo next year - one big airshow a year for me. I've all but convinced my pre-wife there will be things for her to do at Geneseo while I google at planes!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 10, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Come on Neil, we'll save ya a seat!
> 
> I'm planning on Geneseo next year - one big airshow a year for me. I've all but convinced my pre-wife there will be things for her to do at Geneseo while I google at planes!


Like to but am in same boat as yourself money, and 6 hour drive each way to Reading or 4.5 hr to Thunder over Michigan makes for a long day. So I'm aiming for ToM


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very cool, I would love to attend this one day.



Fly over !


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 10, 2010)

Just catching this thread...I did a quick google map to Reading, PA from my little town and it comes out to 6.5 hrs (most of this on I-81) so it is a little bit of a trek. Good news if the wife told me one of her best friends from high school lives in Reading so that may mean an overnight(s) visit where I can get dropped off at the gate. 
My Uncle (in-law) is a retired UAL pilot and lives about two hours away and if he's up for it it would be a blast to hang out with him at such an event.
Money is definitely a concern so I am trying to make plans for this event with the hospitality of family or friends covering the costs of my sleeping space.

Thanks for the notice and I'll be watching for developments and plans for the event.
Regards,
Derek


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

Mudpuppy, more than welcome to join in!!

IIRC the cost to get in was about $25 and refreshments weren't too bad. But once you see all that can be bought either through the museum or the flea market, that pocket empties quicky!

I wanted to post this early so everyone can plan. As we get nearer, Me and TO will hash out some of the particulars and post them on here.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet. My dad said he has a room and what not but if it rains he's canceling....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 12, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Sweet. My dad said he has a room and what not but if it rains he's canceling....



Good luck on going B-17.
Hopefully it doesn't rain. 


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be there. Already told my wife not to look for me that weekend. 

Chris is right. It's a great airshow and there's probably a thousand re-enactors doing their thing to add atmosphere.

Let's do it!

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright. Everything is all booked and sorted so NOW I can say it is a definite.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry fellas, I just caught this thread. I will work my tail off to come up with enough funds to get up there. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Aaron it'd be great to see you up here!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah Aaron, thats why I started this 6 months before. So we can ,save!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

I better enjoy not having to pay and be thankful while it lasts


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2010)

I will do everything I can guys.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet  

Having all the people we can up there would be awesome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's my plan...

I am going to D.C. on the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd of June. Will be back late night on the 3rd.. get some sleep... pack again in the morning and head out to Reading. So it will be busy, but exciting!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wish I could make this show, but it's a bit of a trek from Minnesota. Would love to tkae a look at the Black Widow in thier hanger!!!! The Army re-enactor group out there in Reading portrays themselves as members of the 83rd Infantry Division, the Division my Uncle was in during his WWII involvement. Would be interesting to see that and talk to some people with knowledge of the 83rd.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

heres a link for more hotels.

Hotels, Accommodations in Reading, Berks County, PA


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok everyone, getting closer to the day. Steve is finalizing plans as I am also. The link I just posted above has almost all the hotels within 5 miles and actually are very close to the famous outlet malls there. As I'm bringing the pre-wife, she can't wait to check out the malls. Anybody else bringing their significant others might want to join in the "Girlfriends Day"! 

It looks like I will be down Friday afternoon. Steve and I were talking about having a get together Saturday evening with everyone who is going at a local restuarant. There are several like an Olive Garden,Llonestar, etc. Will post some of the local eateries and maybe we can vote which one to go to.

Still working on getting a proper banner printed to show, much better than the hand painted one I did 2 years ago. I won't put a date on it so we can use it in the future.

So lets get together!! Aaron, Charles, Timshatz and all the rest of the East Coast Chapter of WW2Aircraft.net!!! Who is going!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

Wish I could be there....


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 11, 2010)

My mom may be comming up...depends on if my older brother has finals for school or not. 

And sounds good


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 11, 2010)

My reservation for the MAAM 20th Anniversary World War II Weekend is confirmed!

Leaving the Jersey Shore at 6:00AM Saturday June 5 to arrive (hopefully) as the gates open. I (should say WE) will be staying at the Courtyard Marriott Saturday night. It's about 5-6 miles from the event. As Chris stated below, we'll be getting together Saturday night for some food, drinks, laughs, bull session.

I know Harrison and family will be there also. 

This will be my 4th trip out to Reading, and as Chris and Charles will tell you as well, it's definitely worth the price of admission!

WELCOME TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM'S WORLD WAR II WEEKEND

*LET'S DO IT!!!!*

TO


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm trying, but right now I just dont know. Sure would like to be there !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2010)

We'll save ya seat Charles! You're our Sgt-at-Arms for the East Coast Chapter!!!


----------



## jamierd (Mar 13, 2010)

i got all exited there i only live 7 miles from the east coast then i realized it the wrong bloomin country


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2010)

NJ, at the moment it doesn't look like I will be able to make. If things change I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2010)

Absence is not an option, mister!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

beyond my budget unfortunately


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 14, 2010)

Dammit i have a math final june7th


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok everybody, agenda change! Algebra Study Hall in Rm 256 at the Marriot at 7pm Saturday nite!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 14, 2010)

jamierd said:


> i got all exited there i only live 7 miles from the east coast then i realized it the wrong bloomin country


looking at a map of the UK you could probably say that about every coast


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Ok everybody, agenda change! Algebra Study Hall in Rm 256 at the Marriot at 7pm Saturday nite!!!



Algebra? I have enough problems with English! 



B-17engineer said:


> Dammit i have a math final june7th



Just remember this Harrison. Twenty years from now you're not gonna be talking about 4th period algebra, you will be remembering the great experiences at WW II Weekend with your ww2Aircraft friends! 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope you guys can try and get to Geneseo some time


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2010)

Neil, I think I'm gonna make that the 2011 trip. Get all the Canadian Chapter together!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Neil, I think I'm gonna make that the 2011 trip. Get all the Canadian Chapter together!


A New York State of Mind Most pilots think its the best and having been going to airshows for near 50 years its my favourite warbird venue. Tray and match this formation from a few yrs ago. Gotta drag one you guys up here
1941 Historical Aircraft Group Museum, Geneseo NY ~ Home of the Greatest Show on Turf


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> I hope you guys can try and get to Geneseo some time



I'll drink to that!



Njaco said:


> Neil, I think I'm gonna make that the 2011 trip. Get all the Canadian Chapter together!



And us Mid-Atlantic guys. Count me in!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, all set. I'm at the Country Inn next to the Marriot. The indoor pool and cost did us in! Will check in Friday afternoon and check out on Sunday. The pre-wife has all the stores scoped out and ready to shop. Now onto the banner and finding a good spot for the Saturday night Meet-n-Greet!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Ok, all set. I'm at the Country Inn next to the Marriot. The indoor pool and cost did us in! Will check in Friday afternoon and check out on Sunday. The pre-wife has all the stores scoped out and ready to shop. Now onto the banner and finding a good spot for the Saturday night Meet-n-Greet!





TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2010)

Steve, I just checked bing.com to get an idea of the area around the hotels and, wow! You have to check out the maps section and choose aerial view. Frickin cool!

Looks like there is a TGI Fridays between our hotels so I'm thinking thats where we'll have the Meet Greet Saturday nite. You have to see the maps like I said. You can plan everything and check the lay of the land.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Steve, I just checked bing.com to get an idea of the area around the hotels and, wow! You have to check out the maps section and choose aerial view. Frickin cool!
> 
> Looks like there is a TGI Fridays between our hotels so I'm thinking thats where we'll have the Meet Greet Saturday nite. You have to see the maps like I said. You can plan everything and check the lay of the land.



Sounds good to me Chris. TGIF is a good choice. Gotta figure out how to use the bing maps better. 

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 7, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Steve, I just checked bing.com to get an idea of the area around the hotels and, wow! You have to check out the maps section and choose aerial view. Frickin cool!
> 
> Looks like there is a TGI Fridays between our hotels so I'm thinking thats where we'll have the Meet Greet Saturday nite. You have to see the maps like I said. You can plan everything and check the lay of the land.



Sweet!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 11, 2010)

This is a cool airshow! was there with my father 2 to 3 years ago. they did a re-enactment of a battle...had a french village set built...they were using real machineguns ( firing blanks). felt bad for the actors tho....was really hot and they were wearing all those heavy wool uniforms. the military hardware and vehicles are worth looking at alone...but put all those aricraft around and its simply sweet! do yourself a favor and take an umbrella shade is in short supply and it can be hotter than blazes. very much worth going to...might have to bop over myself.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on bobbysocks!! We'll be having a forum Meet-N-Greet saturday night - get to see the ugly mugs behind the usernames! 

And we might have an in!!! http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/wwii-weekend-reading-pa-june-4-6-2010-a-24394.html


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Come on bobbysocks!! We'll be having a forum Meet-N-Greet saturday night - get to see the ugly mugs behind the usernames!



Could be the best part of the weekend! 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2010)

Working on a professional made banner now for us. can't wait for this!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 23, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Working on a professional made banner now for us. can't wait for this!



Better be a good one Chris. I'll be takin' lots of pics! And WE will all be in them! 

Videos as well.

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2010)

Wish I could be there. You guys make sure to take plenty of photos.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 29, 2010)

The Mid-Atlantic Air Museum announced yesterday that Mitch Sammons is bringing his 7:10 scale Ju-87"Stuka" replica back to the show again this year. 

I've never seen a Ju-87 in person, replica or original.

Very cool!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh man , this show just got better - 'MUST see!"


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm still here! Sorry state testing .... has been tiring me out to say the least.  

I'm going to be in D.C. the 1st, 2nd, 3rd of June then the airshow!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I'm still here! Sorry state testing .... has been tiring me out to say the least.
> 
> I'm going to be in D.C. the 1st, 2nd, 3rd of June then the airshow!!



I'll be there June 11, 12, 13.

Actually will be staying in Arlington and making my first trip to the Air and Space Museum's Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center. Finally get to see the "Enola Gay". 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2010)

ummmm, TO, the airshow is June 4, 5, 6....wait.....you mean D.C! Ok, I'm alittle slow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 30, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> I'll be there June 11, 12, 13.
> 
> Actually will be staying in Arlington and making my first trip to the Air and Space Museum's Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center. Finally get to see the "Enola Gay".
> 
> TO



Busy traveling week in June and then finally in early August the Bahamas!! 

In June... it's D.C., Penn., Mass., Rhode Island, Connecticut...and New York


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2010)

Jeez H, you on a Campaign trail or what?? 

One month to go!!!!!

I'm bringing a folding chair and my umbrellas. I have extra chairs, anybody need one?


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 6, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Jeez H, you on a Campaign trail or what??
> 
> One month to go!!!!!
> 
> I'm bringing a folding chair and my umbrellas. I have extra chairs, anybody need one?



I'll be bringing an umbrella and folding chairs as well. Gotta set up our camp! 

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (May 7, 2010)

Got plenty of chairs here....we'll see what my dad brings 

He's all about packing light and driving fast...


----------



## B-17engineer (May 9, 2010)

Alright so what are the exact plans as of now? My dad is curious


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2010)

I'm going over on that Friday afternoon. Planning on taking the pre-wife to dinner that night.

Saturday will being going to the show. Probably hook up with everyone by phone on Fri nite or Sat morn to maybe car-pool?

Then Sat nite plan on a meeting(?) at the TGIF nearby for a Meet-n-Greet - maybe around 8pm or so. Just to BS and eat alittle. 

Sunday is open - I may be going to relatives in Lancaster Valley - who knows. I really want to go back to the show and catch some more but don't know what the pre-wife will do. Still open.

Anyway, thats what I have so far. I want to give you my cell number, Harrison, so your Dad can call me if needed.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 10, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm going over on that Friday afternoon. Planning on taking the pre-wife to dinner that night.
> 
> Saturday will being going to the show. Probably hook up with everyone by phone on Fri nite or Sat morn to maybe car-pool?
> 
> ...



My plans.....

Leaving NJ early Saturday AM to arrive at the show right at opening. Gonna spend the entire day there. My wife is actually gonna do the show with me rather than go to the outlets.  Like Chris said, we can hook up by phone to fine tune our plans and meet. 

Saturday nite at TGIF with all attending memebers sounds like fun. Easy enough to make that plan during the show on Saturday. 

Sunday will be like the Bataan Death March as my wife drags me thru the outlets to shop. Then I plan on hitting Cabela's on the way home to hopefully pick up some shooting accessories (ammo, etc.).

TO


----------



## bobbysocks (May 10, 2010)

you want to take umbrellas!! i am still trying to work it out. i have a couple weddings to go to later in the month and will be out of country in july...hoping i can swing a night or 2.


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2010)

You'll be very welcome bobby! As it gets closer and you have more concrete plans, let us know. We'll save a seat!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 10, 2010)

Alright Chris, you can send a PM and I'll PM my cell number and his but, since we have terrible cell service I'll send the home number. 

I'm getting picked up early from school Friday and heading over there for the day/night and then Saturday sounds good!


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2010)

I'm bouncing off the walls here!!! Just got a brochure and it lists who will be attending. Check this out:

Fredrick "Boots" Blesse - Major General USAF
Clarence E. "Bud" Anderson - Do I ned to tell anybody who he is? WooHoo!!
Charles "Mac" McGee - Tuskegee Airman (Fantastic!!)
Herb Ing - Colonel USAF
Richard Cole - Doolittle Raider (Awesome!)
Thomas Griffin - Doolittle Raider (Two of these guys!!!!)
Theodore "Dutch" Van Kirk - Navigator on the Enola Gay
Jack Widowski - Navigator Atomic Mission
Robert Fergason - P-61 Pilot!!!!!
William "Wild Bill" Guarnere - The ORIGINAL Band of Brothers!!!!!!!!
William "Bill" Fili - Polesti Raider and POW!!

and this is the list of some of the planes present:

Avro Lancaster (OMG, where is Lanc when ya need him!!!)
3 B-17s
3 B-25s
3 C-47s
5 P-51s (hope one is that early 'B' model I saw a few years ago!

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good. Unfortunately a volcano is in the way, so I can't come  (not that I would have, it's a rather long flight). Luckily I'll be attending the 100-years-of-flight show in August, where I can see a Blériot flying, so if you promise to take nice pictures, I will do that too and we can exchange them


----------



## B-17engineer (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good chris.... hoping my wrist brace and my boot come off..........so it will be a little more comfortable to walk. I hit the curb on my bike. Ah well.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2010)

Too much Kool-Aid Harrison?  You guys need to take a lot of photos. I REALLY DISLIKE not being able to go.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 17, 2010)

Nope it probably would hurt a lot more if I wasnt inebriated on soda....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (May 25, 2010)

Well I got my busy week...D.C. and the the airshow Wooo!! 

But finals follow the airshow stating MONDAY


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Well I got my busy week...D.C. and the the airshow Wooo!!
> 
> But finals follow the airshow stating MONDAY


Stay focused on the good times you are going to have at the airshow.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (May 25, 2010)

I know


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2010)

I've got 3 working days left then 2 weeks vaca!!!!


ooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

Lucky Man! 

I have about 4 actual schooldays left...not including D.C.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I've got 3 working days left then 2 weeks vaca!!!!
> 
> 
> ooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh Yeah?

Every day is a vacation for me, since I've been retired! 

Reading in only 10 more days! 

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

giggly giggly


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2010)

You guys have fun and take care.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

Have fun guys. 


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

Actually that should have been; Have fun, all y'alls. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

and now the hammer drops! I'm hearing reports of rain for Fri and Sat!!! Hope not!!

Guys, maybe we can finalize some stuff. I want to make a reservation on Fri when I get there at the TGIF nearby for Sat nite. Who all is going and what would be a good time to meet?

Harrison I have your numbers but when is the best time to call? I want to speak to your dad first and see what you guys are planning - where to meet at the show and if your mom is coming. My pre-wife Wendi is going shopping at the Outlets nearby for the day and don't know if they would like to go together, yadda, yadda,....


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

Oh and Bobbysocks, Aaron and all you others - drop the spatulas at the McDonalds you work at and get yer butts over therer!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Hey Chris, 

Grrr if there's rain I'm gonna be mad. 

Hmm well my dad is working all this weekend (We had to leave him behind for our trip to Connecticut.) Generally he gets home at 6:15 p.m. from work.Anything after that should be fine. Can you PM your number(s) so I can let him know  

And my older brother will decide if my mom goes, because like me he starts finals the next week but he isn't as on top of his school work as he should be. The thing about Marriott is you can cancel a room up until the day you check in. We have 2 rooms booked but if its my dad, little brother, and I then just one. 

I am REALLY looking forward to this !


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Chris I'm seeing scattered T-Storms Fri. and partly sunny Sat.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 30, 2010)

Chris, the wife and I are definitely in for Saturday nite!

Around 7 PM or so sounds good, whatever.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

I can't believe its been 6 months already.....since this thread was started!


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

I know!!!

Great Steve. Will make reservations Fri when I get there. Harrison, spoke to your dad and its all good!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Sounds good! 

Wow my week is gonna fly! D.C. , home for all of 6 hours then on the road again!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 31, 2010)

You guys definitely have fun this weekend. Unfortunately my annual family reunion date was changed from July to June...this weekend, so i'm staying here in the mountains. I do love all my aunts, uncles and cousins....maybe I can talk them into running around the park and make tank and airplane noises and thne if i squint my eyes just right...?


Can't wait to see some pics of the weekend.
Derek


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> ]The place is set up with numerous WWII re-enactors in camps made to look like the ETO or PTO - Allied, German and Japanese. This includes the vehicles used including tanks, halftrack, jeeps, etc. During the show, they usually have battles out on the field with all the equipment. And if thats not enough, there is a huge flea market of WWII memorbilia. I got lost just looking over the books, weapons, shirts, etc. Amazing! They also have book signings and special guests who appear, a Swing Dance and dinner - all kinds of stuff to transport ya back to 1943.[/B]



Do they do anything like this on the West Coast(SoCal)?? How about WW2Aircraft.net gatherings in or around Southern California??


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure they must have something similar on the Left Coast - can't imagine its only us! As for WW2aircraft.net meetings - well, there is nothing official but if a bunch of us happen to occupy the same bit of earth at the same time..........

ONE MORE DAY!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't wait for pics!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 3, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm sure they must have something similar on the Left Coast - can't imagine its only us! As for WW2aircraft.net meetings - well, there is nothing official but if a bunch of us happen to occupy the same bit of earth at the same time..........
> 
> ONE MORE DAY!!!



*Can't Wait!*

I may set a personal record for "most photos taken" (and videos) at an airshow!

Even my wife is getting excited! 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2010)

Is she going to the airshow or going shopping?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 3, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Is she going to the airshow or going shopping?



Airshow. Told her about all the reenactors and stuff and she said it sounds interesting. Actually she is kinda looking forward to going to the airshow since she's never been to one. 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool! We're getting ready as we speak (?). Gonna go to Lancaster tommorrow morn then the motel in the afternoon. Make reservations for about 7pm Sat restaurant and then off I am to the show at 7am Sat. to set up. I'm all ready - camera, binoculars, umbrellas, poncho (don't care about the rain), cooler with water, and a backpack for all the goodies to buy!!  We even printed out store coupons for the pre-wife to use while she shops at the outlet stores!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking for the schedule of events and found this pic. This is what all youse guys are missing!! You can still come!!

Oh and I wish I had $1195 for the ride in the Mustang or the Dauntless. They have 8 planes giving rides!!! Wish I was rich!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2010)

I know I'm double posting or whatever but, TO and Harrison, check the updated guest list .... MAAM's World War II Weekend Special Guest List

They've added a bunch of guys from "Band of Brothers" (Wild Bill, Malarky and Buck Compton ) along with the guys from "The Pacific". And about 10 P-61 pilots!!! This is getting soooo much better.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 3, 2010)

Chris, not sure if can bring a cooler in. Last time I packed my backpack with water bottles and it worked out OK (think it's gonna be hot, though not like 2 years ago). 

You're going at 7 AM? I thought the doors open at 8:30 AM. Anyway, I guess we should set up chairs and umbrellas as early as possible near the flight line.

7:00 PM Saturday nite at TGIF sounds good!

Anything else, we'll talk.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I thought they opened at :30 - good, another hour of sleep. Will do, I have you cell number and I think you have mine. I have Harrison's dad too.

I WANNA GO NOW!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 3, 2010)

Got your number Chris. Hopefully I will get to the airfield at 8:30, just as the doors open. The plan is to plant my chairs and umbrella as early as possible.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm soooooooooo excited!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm soooooooo jealous.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2010)

And how!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2010)

At hotel! Waiting for tomorrow!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2010)

You've just got six and a half hours if tomorrow is all your waiting for.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm getting there at 830 and not leaving...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2010)

The guards might have something to say about that.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2010)

And now I'm here!!!! Just checked in and can't wait!


----------



## Chief (Jun 5, 2010)

I know it's late notice, but I'll be going as well. I live just 30 minutes away. I found Reading Regional Airport once when I got lost on purpose at Burkshire Mall once. It's neat what you find when you get lost for the fun of it.

I'll see if I can find some Twizzlers.


----------



## Chief (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm back home now. That thing was huge. My father and I got a lot of good shots. Is there a perticular place you'd like the choice ones posted if at all and if I can remember how?

Unfortunetly, we didn't get any shots of the Stuka or the Val there. I didn't know they were there util, I looked in the program I was carrying around all day on the bus ride back to the car.
I'm still kicking myself. I did get picks one of the B-25's taking off.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 5, 2010)

Back from the show at the Marriott. Great day with Chris and Harrison and family. 

Bonus time!!! Just saw the Lancaster, a P-47 and two P-51s from my hotel room! 

Pics tomorrow.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey TO saw that as well, I started a separate thread for photos and I posted a few but will have to pick more out later!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2010)

Just saw them also from my room!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2010)

There is a Stuka there???????????


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2010)

Couldn't find the Stuka or any of the IJN replicas.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like the replica Stuka didn't make it to the show. But seeing the the Lancaster, Spit and Helldiver in the air for the first time (for me) made up for it.

TO


----------



## Chief (Jun 6, 2010)

Agreed, the Helldiver is one of my favored single engine planes.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2010)

Harrison started a thread for the airshow but I had to post this pic. This was the 'Meet-N-Greet' dinner we had at the TGIFs between our hotels.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/reading-airshow-2010-a-25002.html

From left Harrison (B-17 Engineer), Wendi (the Pre-wife), Njaco (Chris), Toughombre (Steve), Mrs TO (Robertta), Mr. Laverty (B-17's dad) and Reed (Harrison's younger brother).

We had a great time! 

CHARLES, WE MISSED YOU!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2010)

That was a bunch of fun! 

Actually everyone calls us lafferty but its spelled Reed Laverty


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2010)

Great pic Guys.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2010)

Great picture guys. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2010)

You and me both brothers, you and me both!


----------

